# ZoneAlarm caught



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"ZoneAlarm caught using fake antivirus scare tactics"

http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/09/zonealarm-caught-using-fake-antivirus-scare-tactics.ars


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

yea I got that but ignored it!:up:


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I gave up using ZoneAlarm a long time ago. As a matter of fact I no longer use Comodo Firewall as well. Windows firewall is good for me. I got tired of all the Firewall popups on my system everytime I tried to go to a website or open a program.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I didn't like Comodo, I've gone back to Zone Alarm and it's worked well for a while now


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Got that one. AVG does same at times. I ignore both and continue on down the road. I still use ZA on my XP machines, but not on my new Win 7 - giving the Windows Firewall a shot and Win Essentials for AV. So far no real complaints. I liked ZA cause it kept the outgoing to a minimum (or at least blocked it) for software and others calling home to report. Not sure Win firewall does that as I never see any evidence of it blocking out going, or may be it is and I have no idea where to look.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I caught Zone Alarm cheating and allowing Windows components to talk on the internet in Windows 7, regardless of how ZA was set. So I ditched it.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/912477-solved-windows-7-sure-chatty.html

I don't use the Windows firewall because I consider it to be a good idea to get as far out of the Windows monoculture as possible since, by itself, that constitutes a security enhancement. Thus, I tend to use multiple different third party products for security.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

jiml8, thanks for the link and info.

Wino


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL not much of a surprise...


----------

